# downhill mountain biking



## WTF? (Aug 2, 2009)

went out today to try my hand in some action photography, practise panning and whatnot. im not sure what was going on at the place, if it was a race or a trial or what, we just sorta rocked up and i made my way up the hill to try and find some vantage points. 

iso 200, dunno the other settings, i kept changing them around experimenting with different settings.

first two are pretty much my first time panning, these are the best of a heap of attempts

#1






#2





this one im not too sure about

#3 





and the last one...
#4





all in all, fairly good day, gained some practise and experience. better than sitting inside all day on the computer.
c&c and any pointers/tips appreciated.


----------



## Heck (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah the blur in the third one is bothering me. The rest are really well done.


----------



## Tweaker (Aug 2, 2009)

Good shot's.

Makes me want to get out on my Felt 29er..... darn busted ankle!

Zach


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 2, 2009)

My personal favourite is #4, so much cleaner, im guessing you were trying panning? The blur is too small tbh..


----------



## WTF? (Aug 2, 2009)

^yeah this was my first time trying panning, id agree with you there. i had the shutter around 1/100 - 1/60, i didnt really want to go too much lower than that. ill experiment around a bit more next time though


----------



## JayClark79 (Aug 3, 2009)

#4 is a sweet shot... the pan on 1 and 2 look good to me im just not a big fan of that angle..... 3 might look alittle weird because of the angle you would of been panning at


----------



## boogschd (Aug 3, 2009)

#4 .
really awesome 

if you got more of the sky in the shot
then it will be full of win IMO


----------



## TM22 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm loving #4!

Would be a lot more "epic" if it was more of a wider shot and I just noticed the guy in the BG, hah.


----------



## WTF? (Aug 4, 2009)

TM22 said:


> I'm loving #4!
> 
> Would be a lot more "epic" if it was more of a wider shot and I just noticed the guy in the BG, hah.



haha, yeah. when i was going through them i was looking at that one and after a while i was like "wtf is that?" lol


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 4, 2009)

Love number 4! Am struggling to see anyone in the background though! xxx


----------



## WTF? (Aug 4, 2009)

look through the front wheel, right next to the tree


----------



## NickRummy (Aug 5, 2009)

Makes me miss downhilling and riding.....

I like number 4 for sure. It looks like the horizon might be sloped a tad and the tree is slanted off to the right slightly? Not really a big deal but if they were straightened out it might make the hill he is riding down a bit more dramatic? Sorry, new to critiquing so don't take my input to seriously :mrgreen: They are great shots!


----------



## polymoog (Aug 9, 2009)

Great shots, I love the angle in the first two


----------

